# Pork butt hot and fast



## bigbluecue (Aug 19, 2017)

Did my first pork butt hot and fast today on the wsm.  Averaged about 300 fir 6.5 hours.  Butt was 11 pounds, but after I trimmed off the skin and fat cap it was probably closer to 9 pounds.  Rubbed it and put in the fridge over night.  Loaded it on the wsm around 8:30 this morning, water pan covered with foil.  Filled the chamber with a little more than a half bag of kingsford blue plus 3 big chunks of wood, 2 apple and 1 hickory.  Internal thermometer hit 205 after 6.5 hours.  I didn't lift the lid, spritz or touch it at all.  It came our juicy and delicious.  There was more fat to throw out than if you cook it at 250, but I'm happy with the results.  I'll roll hot and fast again for sure.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice smoke! And a good learning experience.


----------



## b-one (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks tasty,I have spun some on the rotisserie 300+ and they cook quick!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 19, 2017)

That pulled pork looks great!  Nice job!

Mike


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice looking pork there..

Your post speaks volumes to the people that try to smoke butts at the ol' 225 or 230 range and panic when their smoker "spikes" to the 300 range. Man I say ramp that temp up and get some energy in there to do the work..

Great job and thanks for posting results of 300 temps.. Point


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2017)

Great looking PP!

I run my pit at 270-280 for butts.

IMHO, hot & fast is the only way to go.

Nice job!

Al


----------



## jimmyinsd (Aug 20, 2017)

I used to do hot and fast but have gone back down.  I like the shorter cook times,  but I think you sacrifice the rendering and the finished product ends up fattier and less tender than the low and slow butts and briskies.


----------



## greg1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I tend to prefer the way the fat renders out at the low and slow temps as well.  I feel you have a longer window on the fat rendering.


----------



## zymer (Aug 22, 2017)

I cook mine hot & fast, but when "done" I wrap and put in a well insulated cooler where it maintains rendering temp for at least a couple hours.  Of course, this negates the "fast" part to some degree, but I don't have to monitor it as I would if left in the smoker.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 23, 2017)

Usually smoke butts around 275, but if I am doing a lot of butts  I will bump them up to 300.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2017)

+1 for hot and fast.  I wrap my drip pan with the foil to catch all juices and fat.  That way when I wrap (yes I wrap mine) It hasn't lost anything except what may have evaporated or burned off a bit :)


----------

